# oz monaro pics



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

this is oz manaro gto le and hsv maloo ute


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

How can I get a set of those LE Monaro rims? The more I see them the more I like them.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

vxssls1 said:


> this is oz manaro gto le and hsv maloo ute


Man! Those are nice! I like em all! I wish those rims had been available 
here too...:cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Not bad,,kinda look like my car...
:cool


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

MaximumPwr said:


> How can I get a set of those LE Monaro rims? The more I see them the more I like them.


[email protected] Sean's awesome. I've order parts from him fairly often. He's in Sydney. HSV parts are outrageously expensive -- and he quotes in AUS dollars. Do the currency conversion to get what will be charged to your account.


----------



## ls1nightmare (Sep 10, 2006)

Those monaro kits are sick. You can check out some of those kits on jhp.com.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

those arent kits and technically they (first,second and fourth pictures)
arent Monaros either
those are HSV (Holden Special Vehicles) GTOs
http://carsguide.news.com.au/story/0,20384,12217192-27286,00.html


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> those arent kits and technically they (first,second and fourth pictures)
> arent Monaros either
> those are HSV (Holden Special Vehicles) GTOs
> http://carsguide.news.com.au/story/0,20384,12217192-27286,00.html


true hsv arnt alowed to call them monaros there are gto and gts


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok so whats the possibility of bringing one of the holden, hsv cars over here? I have searched and searched and found nothing. Am i missing something.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Aussie cars can only be brought into the US if they are over 25 years old..
We are out of luck on that.. If it was possible I would already be driving a Maloo or SS ute..


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

pbmaniac2000 said:


> Ok so whats the possibility of bringing one of the holden, hsv cars over here? I have searched and searched and found nothing. Am i missing something.


there has been some talk of late pf hsv exporting cars
but holden doent make monaros any more so there will be no more gtos for use


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Not bad,,kinda look like my car...
> :cool


looks like u have already got a hsv gto replica front on yours


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

ls1nightmare said:


> Those monaro kits are sick. You can check out some of those kits on jhp.com.


have a look on oz ebay under body kits around $600aus for a full kit


----------



## shelbytwpgoat (Sep 13, 2006)

Is the sunroof an HSV add or was it available on all Monaros? Me want one :cool :cool


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

shelbytwpgoat said:


> Is the sunroof an HSV add or was it available on all Monaros? Me want one :cool :cool


it is a factory option on hsv and standard monaros


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

shelbytwpgoat said:


> Is the sunroof an HSV add or was it available on all Monaros? Me want one :cool :cool


The factory Holden sunroof is made by Webastro, while it isnt "officially" an option in the USA any Webastro dealer in the USA can get it for you using factory parts .. Installed is roughly $1500


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

vxssls1 said:


> looks like u have already got a hsv gto replica front on yours


not a replica,,its is an HSV GTO front.
I bought it,the headlights and driving lights used from [email protected]
So far there are only two in the US ..


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> not a replica,,its is an HSV GTO front.
> I bought it,the headlights and driving lights used from [email protected]
> So far there are only two in the US ..


only thought it was a rep becuase u cant buy new hsv parts unless u own a hsv u need a chassis number


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Not really,,just need to know the right people..
I also have the HSV steering wheel,emblem,HSV dash badge,HSV GTO front bar emblem, all bought brand new from australia..
(actually the HSV steering emblem was given to me by Groucho! )
GTPrix also reprogrammed my dash to the HSV menu .


----------



## RedAggie03 (Sep 11, 2006)

Man that is a sweet car. Nice modifications!


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Not really,,just need to know the right people..
> I also have the HSV steering wheel,emblem,HSV dash badge,HSV GTO front bar emblem, all bought brand new from australia..
> (actually the HSV steering emblem was given to me by Groucho! )
> GTPrix also reprogrammed my dash to the HSV menu .


yes it is eazy to get wheels and badges and little things is a bit harder to get throttle bodys and engine parts , u can get them throught other sorces but u need vin number to buy any thing direct from hsv


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

There nothing different in the HSV engine from the US version ,
its the same exact LS1 and LS2 sold here.
And yes you can buy anything you want without the vin if its exported to the US,,its only for the domestic australian market that they do that. They dont want people making copies to sell in the AU but since they never sold them here they dont care..


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> There nothing different in the HSV engine from the US version ,
> its the same exact LS1 and LS2 sold here.
> And yes you can buy anything you want without the vin if its exported to the US,,its only for the domestic australian market that they do that. They dont want people making copies to sell in the AU but since they never sold them here they dont care..


the internas may be the same but hsv make there own tb , cai , extractors, split covers , maf pipe ,the 300 kw gts motor is built in US


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I like the one that look's like a El Camino.


----------

